# 16 Weeks - Period Type Pains :(



## Cherub85

Hi Ladies,

Im 16 weeks pregnant with my First.
Last night i started getting like a niggling pain, abit like a dull stitch on the one side by my pubic bone.
Today I just don't feel good. I have what feels like extremely mild period cramps but non stop and i feel pressure down stairs! Also my back is aching slightly.

Is this normal? feel a bit nauseaous with it aswell. Kinda how I would feel during a peroid.


----------



## HappyHome

May well be a good idea to call your MW and just see what she says. 
I sometimes get pains I just put it down to all the growing and stretching going on.
I hope you feel better soon, maybe its the worry making you feel a little nauseous xx


----------



## amytrisha

I've had on/off cramping for the past couple of weeks. Apparently it's stretching. 
If your worried defo get your mws opinion :)


----------



## GPapo1013

I wouldn't worry TOO much, unless it starts to get REALLY intense and you happen to start bleeding. I had some pretty good period-like pains too right around 16-17 weeks and it freaked me out, but it was just stretching. Your ligaments are stretching AND your uterus is stretching and moving too! It's crazy! I also feel TONS of pressure, even now, on occasion. I think it could be more stretching, or possibly the baby swimming waaaaay low and sitting on my bladder down there haha. Good luck sweetie! <3


----------



## hans2009

Very normal!! It's called round ligament pains. Mine last about 3-4 days right at the 16 week mark. I looked it up and it can last from week 16-week 18


----------



## Estesbaby

This is my 16th week as well, I've been having the same type of pain in my lower abdomen. It feel like a slight pressure, not really painful. I'm not real worried about it, I read that from 16 to 20 weeks or something like that the baby has a huge growth spurt, so I think it's probably just from my uterus growing. If you're worried though call yu doctor/midwife, that's what they are there for.


----------



## Cherub85

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: is calmed down a lot from earlier so I'll just keep my eye on it and if it gets to intense I'll call my midwife :thumbup: xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

If it's scaring you always call the midwife but. I had cramping, stretching and even an episode of spotting around 17 weeks and it was just a growth sprout. I still panicked at the spotting, ran to the ER and had two emergency ultrasounds but everything was fine with baby and Momma.


----------



## Cherub85

Thank you Hun :)

They have eased now, so we'll see what happens.
I half expect AF to have arrived every time I go the toilet! If you know what I mean!


----------



## Jeval323

I've been having those cramps for the past 3 days. Not terribly painful, but enough to the point where I am aware they are there. OB wasn't all that concerned.. Said we're having a nice growth spurt right now.


----------



## Cherub85

Jeval323 said:


> I've been having those cramps for the past 3 days. Not terribly painful, but enough to the point where I am aware they are there. OB wasn't all that concerned.. Said we're having a nice growth spurt right now.

Thanks Hun!!

We are due date buddies!! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jeval323

Yay!! :) and my cramps have started to dissipate.. Hope yours have too :hugs:


----------



## Cherub85

Jeval323 said:


> Yay!! :) and my cramps have started to dissipate.. Hope yours have too :hugs:

Yeah they have :) just the odd twinge now!


----------

